# Confused with uber tax ?



## arsh k (Sep 24, 2017)

I am kinda really confused with Uber tax, So on uber tax, it says we gotta report Gross amount of payment card/third party network transaction on column 1 a but this doesn't make any sense, for instance, mine says $20,000 and for the month of may it says I made 4000 but when I open to see monthly review it says this is $4000 that platform made but after their expense, my net income and amount I got paid was around $2500. , So why I am paying taxes for gross income which includes uber fees that they charged and money that I have never received!


----------



## UberTaxPro (Oct 3, 2014)

arsh k said:


> I am kinda really confused with Uber tax, So on uber tax, it says we gotta report Gross amount of payment card/third party network transaction on column 1 a but this doesn't make any sense, for instance, mine says $20,000 and for the month of may it says I made 4000 but when I open to see monthly review it says this is $4000 that platform made but after their expense, my net income and amount I got paid was around $2500. , So why I am paying taxes for gross income which includes uber fees that they charged and money that I have never received!


You virtually received it! Just deduct your virtual expenses that are listed also.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

The difference between your 1099 and what you actually got paid is 100% deductible.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Basically:

+ Rider Payments
+ Cash tips
- Uber Fees
- Mileage Deduction
- Other legitimate expenses
= Taxable income

Everything has a proper place on the appropriate forms and should be listed on those forms.


----------

